# Yaxell Gou 10" inch chef's knife



## ssirianos (Mar 30, 2015)

I just bought it and i want to share with you my first impressions about this beautifull knife.
The blade is a beauty, mirror like, with rich damascus pattern and very very sharp.
I can shave the hair on my hand, I test it and now it's like a baby lol.
The handle is very beautifull too and very confortable in my hands, althought i have big hands. 
I like every detail this knife has everywere. The only bad ,just to say something, is that micarta
Looks like be printed if you see close,i'd prefer wood or something looks like wood.
Nice balanced, even for a big knife like this ( at 8" inch better balanced).
I test it on peppers,tomato,onion,cabbage,chicken,beef,carrot and zucchini,very clean cuts and forceless cutting! I recoment it 100%


----------



## matthew lee (Jul 20, 2015)

how have you found the yaxell gou knife ? im looking into buying some to upgrade my currant knifes.how does edge retention hold up ? and whats it like to work with over a long period ? they look stunning and very sharp out the box though


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

For an 8" knife you could consider the Takamura Migaki, also R2 steel, laser thin and very well known performer and available for about $160.  No faux damascus though, though they have a more expensive line with that.  Anything larger and its going to have to be Yaxell, Sukenari, Tanaka (you also hear a lot of praise for this one, probably why availability is low), etc.

Rick


----------



## matthew lee (Jul 20, 2015)

thanks ric,,just taken a look at them and they look pretty dam good ,,i really want a good cutter that will hold up and retain its egde well and take a really good edge .impressed that there hand sharpened to 11 degrees too..might have to try a couple also looking at a mcgusta too but the Takamura Migaki look like better knifes


----------

